# Trying so hard to talk.



## Sarahm92 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been trying so hard to chat in my work place, however I get told I'm 'quiet'.. Like my whole childhood over again.

I have had years and years of trying to progress, and I'm finally in society mixing with people and have received a job!

But I may be losing this due to being 'too quiet' which is what I've tried to get out of for years.
I am a hell of a lot more talkative then a few years ago, but people still see 'quiet' 'shy'. I don't know how to talk, I have never learnt it, as I haven't talked, I was a mute.

All that hard work, yet no positivity. It's hard, so hard, but what can I do?

I am also studying a foundation degree, I am trying, so, so hard.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

No matter how hard you work to get out of the "quiet" shell. Normal extroverts will always find ways on how to bring you down so all of your efforts are futile.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sarahm92 said:


> All that hard work, yet no positivity. It's hard, so hard, but what can I do?
> 
> I am also studying a foundation degree, I am trying, so, so hard.


Keep up that hard work. It will pay off. As was mentioned in a previous comment, some people will try to bring you down. Don't let them. There will always be people who try to rain on your parade. Just keep working hard. Slowly but surely.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I know that feeling, when everyone is questioning your 'quietness'. The 'barrier' is difficult to break. Just stick it out, most times I start to open up to co workers when I feel more comfortable around them. I bet you will too


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I get the same 'quiet' comments from colleagues at work too OP, even when I think I'm being relatively chatty and sociable. I don't let it bother me too much though nowadays, as I've heard it a lot throughout my life and have come to accept that I'm never going to come across as the super talkative type.

Despite these occasional comments on my quietness, I still do have a fair bit of
banter with my colleagues on a fairly regular basis, and I know that they all like me, so it's not too disheartening.

Despite the 'quiet' comments, do you get the impression that your work colleagues like you @Sarahm92 ?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Exactly! The other day I was having a good day thinking how chatty I was being and thinking how much progress I'd made and things were looking up then someone mentioned something about being quiet. UGH!!! I do take less crap these days and sometimes call people out on it, they probably don't know how hurtful it is.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Snow Bunny said:


> Exactly! The other day I was having a good day thinking how chatty I was being and thinking how much progress I'd made and things were looking up then someone mentioned something about being quiet. UGH!!!


I know right!!!! I've never felt more comfortable in a work environment than I do where I am right now, yet I still get the quiet comments. They are not remotely vindictive comments, but it's still incredibly frustrating.

Thinking of sneaking a bottle of voddy into work tomorrow to liven me up a bit. I couldn't care less about the standard of my work nowadays, and there is a high possibility of me getting the sack for it, which is very tempting indeed! :drunk


----------



## Sarahm92 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for the replys, I've just seen them. You are all so kind!


----------

